# New Otm 24 Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Aug 17, 2005)

Fellow Martial Artists,

I hope this post finds you doing well! The new OTM 24: Technique Comparison is now available online! We really hope you enjoy the clip.

Also, just a reminder of our 5th Annual UPK Fall Kenpo Clinic featuring Professor Zach Whitson on the weekend of September 9th and 10th. 

For more information on this event, please visit-
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Events1.html

To visit the On the Mat website, please visit-
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------

